# ice flake



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

ive been thinkin of painting my lincoln white with green ice pearl, so any of u with pics of ice pearl over white base post pics


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

White over white


----------



## Big Reazon (Oct 13, 2006)

Man that things is wet is that kandy orange on the sides?


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Reazon_@Dec 19 2007, 09:06 AM~9482437
> *Man that things is wet is that kandy orange on the sides?
> *


Thanks, thats ppg harlequin ( flip-flop paint ).


----------



## Supremebomb (Aug 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

When ur doing ice flake over white for the guys who have seen it or done it, when the sun isnt hitting the car can u see the ice pearl or just white? i ask this because i recently did a sport bike in bright white with some also silver pearl and when the sun wasnt hitting it u could see the silver pearl and it just looked like dirt specs


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

When the sun isn't hitting it you basicly do not see the ice pearl at all. What you are describing would be from the silver you used and not the IP.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

I NEED TO SEE SOME PICTS OF DIFFERENT CARS WITH THE DIFFERENT SIZE "ICEPEARL OVER WHITE" IM TRING TO DECIDE IF I WANT SMALL PEAR OR LARGER OR THE LARGEST POSSIBLE I FOUND THIS ONE BEFORE BUT I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT SIZE IT IS I WOULD ASSUME ITS A SMALLER OR MEDIUM FLAKE BUT IM NOT SURE~ DOES ANYONE WHAT SIZE HE USED ON THIS CADDIE~?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Dec 25 2007, 11:43 AM~9527036
> *I NEED TO SEE SOME PICTS OF DIFFERENT CARS WITH THE DIFFERENT SIZE "ICEPEARL OVER WHITE" IM TRING TO DECIDE IF I WANT SMALL PEAR OR LARGER OR THE LARGEST POSSIBLE I FOUND THIS ONE BEFORE BUT I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT SIZE IT IS I WOULD ASSUME ITS A SMALLER OR MEDIUM FLAKE BUT IM NOT SURE~ DOES ANYONE WHAT SIZE HE USED ON THIS CADDIE~?
> 
> 
> ...


Ice pearl and flake are 2 totally different things. As far as i have seen they only sell ice pearl in one size. Ice pearl is the largest of all the pearls.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Man this shit is hard as hell to capture in pics. But here are a few I have done....

Purple








Gold over rootbeet








Gold in the candy








Gold over white


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

MORE! 

are the individual "flakes" really visible to the eye as much as flake is. or does it all blend in like the smaller pearls.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Dec 26 2007, 10:15 AM~9533373
> *MORE!
> 
> are the individual "flakes" really visible to the eye as much as flake is. or does it all blend in like the smaller pearls.
> *


No you cant see them at all when they aren't sparkling. They let the base color shine through. Thats why I like them better than flake on a lot of things unless you are going with 100% flake coverage.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 25 2007, 01:58 PM~9528587
> *Ice pearl and flake are 2 totally different things. As far as i have seen they only sell ice pearl in one size. Ice pearl is the largest of all the pearls.
> *


YES I NEED PICTS OF ICE PEARL~!
SO THERES ONLY ONE SIZE OF ICE PEARL?
HOK ICEPEARL?
I JUS DONT WANT IT TO LOOK LIKE PEPPER LIKE IVE SEEN WITH A REGULAR FLAKE


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 25 2007, 03:16 PM~9528707
> *Man this shit is hard as hell to capture in pics. But here are a few I have done....
> 
> Purple
> ...


is that ice under kandy or colored?

how does it look in real life, i know shit is hard to capture in pics..... 


ive never used ice pearl before, ive been thinking about doing it under the magenta kandy on my car.... 

how much of that shit do you think it would take to do a full car with that hardcore flaked out look?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 27 2007, 12:59 AM~9539231
> *is that ice under kandy or colored?
> 
> how does it look in real life, i know shit is hard to capture in pics.....
> ...


The green is the only one under the candy. I really like the look myself because it doesn't look like salt n pepper witohut light like pearls and flakes do.... Also you can try mixing it with dry pearl or flake to give it extra kick. One jar usually does a full size car for me.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 27 2007, 07:04 AM~9539272
> *The green is the only one under the candy. I really like the look myself because it doesn't look like salt n pepper witohut light like pearls and flakes do.... Also you can try mixing it with dry pearl or flake to give it extra kick. One jar usually does a full size car for me.
> *





are you serious a 2 ounce jar will do the whole car????




just wondering because i have used it on a boat before and it covered decent


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm trying to wonder what ice pearl would look like over a champagne metallic base.... I'm not a big fan of pearls over metallics, but I'm not sure how ice pearl would look over a metallic. I have never used this stuff, but a friend wants to throw a pearl over champagne paint. Any advice or pics?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Dec 27 2007, 02:56 PM~9542453
> *are you serious a 2 ounce jar will do the whole car????
> just wondering because i have used it on a boat before and it covered decent
> *


I have never used over 2/3 of a jar per car. And i have painted like 5 cars with it. I guess it depends on how you want to do it. But it seems nice and covered like that.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## shyne (Jul 29, 2007)

where can i buy that?


----------



## Lowroder63 (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Dec 25 2007, 08:43 AM~9527036
> *I NEED TO SEE SOME PICTS OF DIFFERENT CARS WITH THE DIFFERENT SIZE "ICEPEARL OVER WHITE" IM TRING TO DECIDE IF I WANT SMALL PEAR OR LARGER OR THE LARGEST POSSIBLE I FOUND THIS ONE BEFORE BUT I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT SIZE IT IS I WOULD ASSUME ITS A SMALLER OR MEDIUM FLAKE BUT IM NOT SURE~ DOES ANYONE WHAT SIZE HE USED ON THIS CADDIE~?
> 
> 
> ...



That's my old Fleet that i painted, i miss that car.  

As someone else said "ice pearl" only comes in one "size", basically it just looks like powder. That one i used 4oz(2 jars) :biggrin: looked awesome in the right light.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT for some bad ass ice pearl! :0 :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Who sells this stuff. i would like to paint the car with this pearl soon.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

kustomshop.com


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

does old school flake, daddy roth or kustom shop have a cheaper equivalent to hok's ice pearl?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 21 2008, 04:27 PM~9748628
> *does old school flake, daddy roth or kustom shop have a cheaper equivalent to hok's ice pearl?
> *


i got it at english color homie. its what i used on the stang


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

uiuyiuyi


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 21 2008, 04:27 PM~9748628
> *does old school flake, daddy roth or kustom shop have a cheaper equivalent to hok's ice pearl?
> *


sem has lightning fx..... but i prefer hok .......


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

kustom shop has some shit called "ice crystal pearl", i put a whole jar on the roof of a 62 and it looks KILLER!!! best thing is that its only$25 an ounce, unlike hok wanting some $80+ a jar :uh:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Dec 26 2007, 10:40 PM~9539105
> *YES I NEED PICTS OF ICE PEARL~!
> SO THERES ONLY ONE SIZE OF ICE PEARL?
> HOK ICEPEARL?
> ...


reason why flake looks like peeper cuz it creates a shadow best way to minimize that is to spray it UNDER THE KANDY.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

kustom shop white/silver ice crystal pearl :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 22 2008, 08:54 PM~10007494
> *kustom shop white/silver ice crystal pearl :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
:0 
that bitch is clean!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 22 2008, 08:54 PM~10007494
> *kustom shop white/silver ice crystal pearl :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice, im dyingto paint something with some ice pearl


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ice pearl is kool :biggrin:

you just have to shoot it like a pearl or else it will streak and blotch... which is weird considering it looks more like a flake than a pearl :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 25 2008, 01:32 AM~10022602
> *ice pearl is kool :biggrin:
> 
> you just have to shoot it like a pearl or else it will streak and blotch... which is weird considering it looks more like a flake than a pearl :biggrin:
> *


true ,depending on how much you put on, there was a white impala that used a ton of white ice over white, and you could tell it was sprayed like a base,the doors were doubled up bad


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Will a 1.3 tip shoot ice pearls or do I need to go bigger


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 22 2008, 07:54 PM~10007494
> *kustom shop white/silver ice crystal pearl :0
> 
> 
> ...


So that white is the actual ice pearl?It looks like flake,I have to try this stuff.


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Feb 25 2008, 11:12 AM~10024041
> *Will a 1.3 tip shoot ice pearls or do I need to go bigger
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin+Feb 25 2008, 10:12 AM~10024041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, shoots like a pearl, looks like a flake


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 25 2008, 11:57 AM~10024276
> *yeah a 1.3 will be fine, i shot it from a 1.4. its really small, you could probably get it thru an airbrush to be honest
> yup, shoots like a pearl, looks like a flake
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin: . Will post pics soon of purple base over ultra violet ICE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I think it makes the color white look a bit too dull, otherwise the flakes look tight !!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

Does anybody have any pics or ideas of what it would look like with a Silver base ????? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 25 2008, 10:57 AM~10024276
> *yup, shoots like a pearl, looks like a flake
> *


How much would I need to buy to get that effect on a full size car??


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 26 2008, 10:00 AM~10033110
> *How much would I need to buy to get that effect on a full size car??
> *


i shot a 1oz. can on that roof, and to be honest i probably over did it. i think maybe about 4oz would do a car badass with pretty much full coverage.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 26 2008, 10:34 AM~10033309
> *i shot a 1oz. can on that roof, and to be honest i probably over did it. i think maybe about 4oz would do a car badass with pretty much full coverage.
> *


Cool,thanx.


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

do you guys strain the ice pearls or no?


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 25 2007, 01:58 PM~9528587
> *Ice pearl and flake are 2 totally different things. As far as i have seen they only sell ice pearl in one size. Ice pearl is the largest of all the pearls.
> *


what's the price on ice pearls?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kolorofsuccess63_@Mar 10 2008, 11:59 PM~10139570
> *what's the price on ice pearls?
> *


go to kustomshop.com

they have them for like 1/3 the price of house of kolor :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 10 2008, 10:37 PM~10139943
> *go to kustomshop.com
> 
> they have them for like 1/3 the price of house of kolor  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Man!
:thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Feb 25 2008, 11:49 AM~10025723
> *Does anybody have any pics or ideas of what it would look like with a Silver base ?????
> 
> Thanks in advance
> *



anybody ???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LC21 (Mar 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68+Feb 25 2008, 02:49 PM~10025723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 29 2008, 12:40 AM~10282346
> *
> *



Thanks Bro.... :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Happones (Jun 8, 2003)

[/quote]

Is that a silver ice pearl?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10233772


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

almost done with this one, just need to sand and reclear


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 30 2008, 10:13 PM~10774659
> *almost done with this one, just need to sand and reclear
> 
> 
> ...


ill bet that looks killer in person :0


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

homie....its stupid sparkely!! looks like a green bassboat!! it will look even better when I sand and reclear, that grean prl paint dosnt cover worth shit even on a silver ground coat! there are 8 coats of paint to get the green and two insane heavy coats of clear with the full 2 oz of HOK ice pearl in it.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

working on some more 

mitsu eclipse with 2 oz red ice pearl and red flake and orange flake


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

:biggrin: I like!


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Jun 17 2008, 08:55 AM~10887640
> *:biggrin: I like!
> *



I like X2 !!! :biggrin: 

 nice paintjobs


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

thanx!  :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

I was wondering if the blue ice pearl over a white base is it more like a baby blue or is it alot darker than a baby blue?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

it's lighter not dark at all........


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 18 2008, 03:46 PM~10898129
> *it's lighter not dark at all........
> *


  
so it is more like a baby blue then right


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

no its white. When the light shines on the white, u can see the blue sparkles or pearl. Other then that it will look white. Correct me if Im wrong anybody?


----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

ice pearl is sick! this is exactly what ive had in mind for my roof uffin:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Jun 18 2008, 07:05 PM~10900164
> *no its white. When the light shines on the white, u can see the blue sparkles or pearl. Other then that it will look white. Correct me if Im wrong anybody?
> *




it may have a bit of a blue tint to it, my GF's car is gunmetal, with a about 2 oz of blue ice pearl, when the sun isnt out, it kinda has a bit of a blue sheen to it, most likely becouse there is a shit load of ice pearl on it.


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

HERE IS A 64 WE DONE WITH THE WHITE BASE AND ICE PEARL. AND YES IT ONLY COMES IN ONE SIZE. WHAT MOST OF YOU ARE POSTING IS FLAKE, NOT PEARLS, THE ROOF ON THIS CAR IS GREEN FLAKE WITH GREEN CANDY OVER IT,


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

HERE IS A SHOT OF THE ICE PEARL.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lordz of kuztomz_@Jun 18 2008, 10:32 PM~10901912
> *HERE IS A SHOT OF THE ICE PEARL.
> 
> 
> ...


is that silver ice pearl?....anybody have pics of gold ice pearl on white?


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

green ice over white..


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ice pearl :cheesy:


----------

